# Dog killed raccoons, should I be worried?



## DYI hunting

For the second time this week, my dog has killed a full grown raccoon in the edge of my yard.  He was barking like mad so I took the rifle and went to investigate.  I found him 10 yards from a freshly killed raccoon barking towards the woods.  Raccoon was still warm and had wounds around the shoulder.  Last one was about 3 days ago and I have also had a skunk near the house tonight.  Would rabid animals travel around the same areas or could a raccoon family been hanging around looking for the missing one?

I live in the country and have a koi pond with a waterfall in the front yard, but have never had trouble from raccoons in the past.  Dogs have had their rabies shots and I couldn't find any marks on the dog.


----------



## ga logger

i think he was out just looking for food when he ran in to your dog.thats what it sounds like to me


----------



## Nicodemus

As long as your dog is up to date on his rabies shots, I wouldn`t worry about it. Coons range everywhere, and are apt to show up anywhere. Possums too.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

What time of day?


----------



## huntfish

Dog will be fine if up to date with Rabies Vac.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That sounds like half the nights around here for years-possums, coons, groundhogs-the Jack Russell Terrorist is always after something. I have a skunk that has lived under my house for about a year, eats out of the dish with the cats and will about climb up in your lap. Unless you see them acting sick or walking around in the daytime acting wierd, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## DYI hunting

Twenty five ought six said:


> What time of day?



Around 1am.  I figured they were just out looking for food, but still a little concerned because we saw 2 coons and a skunk all in the same week.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Whatever you do, DON'T contact animal control.  They will come pick up the coon and test it for rabes.  If it tests positive, even if you're dog is up to date on it's shots, they will still force you to quarantine your dog for several weeks or months (can't remember the number of days).  By the time you get your dog back, you're broke from the cost of boarding, and your dog's character can be totally changed from lack of close human contact.

I made the mistake once.  Fortunately, the raccoon tested negative.  If not, I would have had to euthanize all 3 of my dogs, because I couldn't afford to have them quarantined.  This was about 5 years ago, and all 3 dogs are still living.  They've gotten tangled up with 2 more coons since then, and I just buried the coons and kept my mouth shut.


----------



## shea900

My dogs have killed 3 dillers since we've lived here.....I ain't worried.


----------



## Throwback

Critters move a lot this time of year. If you feed your animals outside, make sure none is left over afterwards. This might be why they are there so much. 

T


----------



## Cottontail

Everything is looking for food and getting ready to start mating so there moving a lot more.


----------



## GA DAWG

My 2 feist dogs cornered a great biggun the other night..It was bigger than both of them! Man you should have saw the fight..He whooped both of them but they were not giving in..I guess he weighed 20lbs..Every time he would try and climb a tree..My older male would jump up and pull him down..They are moving alot right now..Ruts coming to a end and they are searching everywhere for more sow coons..


----------



## Twenty five ought six

DYI hunting said:


> Around 1am.  I figured they were just out looking for food, but still a little concerned because we saw 2 coons and a skunk all in the same week.



Probably no problem.  Others have stated the reasons.

Supposedly if you see a coon in the daytime, there is a very high probability of it being rabid.


----------



## DYI hunting

We ususally only get an occassional coyote, but they clear-cut one section of woods near my house and it may have pushed them closer to me.


----------



## dawg2

DYI hunting said:


> Around 1am.  I figured they were just out looking for food, but still a little concerned because we saw 2 coons and a skunk all in the same week.



That is normal.  But 1PM, is not.  Just keep the dogs vaccines up to date.  The dog should be fine. Raccoon, fox and skunks are known carriers.  Possums have an immunity to rabies.


----------



## Throwback

Rabies can happen any time, but the majority of the cases seem to be in late summer. 


T


----------



## GONoob

I would be more worried that your dog killed an animal.


----------



## JW2

Sounds like a good dog! Need one like that around my house! we constantly have our trash bags torn apart and cat food eaten! Busted a biggun last week eating out of the cat dish!


----------



## bighonkinjeep

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T contact animal control.  They will come pick up the coon and test it for rabes.  If it tests positive, even if you're dog is up to date on it's shots, they will still force you to quarantine your dog for several weeks or months (can't remember the number of days).  By the time you get your dog back, you're broke from the cost of boarding, and your dog's character can be totally changed from lack of close human contact.
> 
> I made the mistake once.  Fortunately, the raccoon tested negative.  If not, I would have had to euthanize all 3 of my dogs, because I couldn't afford to have them quarantined.  This was about 5 years ago, and all 3 dogs are still living.  They've gotten tangled up with 2 more coons since then, and I just buried the coons and kept my mouth shut.



+1 Happened to me too but in my case they said they couldn't test the coon ( i think they didnt want too)so the dog had to be quarrantined at a vet.They wouldnt let me quarrantine him. He was up to date on shots I think it was 90 days maybe longer.$$$$$ The dog never was the same.


----------

